# Newbie



## LDSModeller (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all

Just registered.
Very interesting forum and knowledge
base (just from reading through some of the posts).

I am from Auckland New Zealand, and found out about
this by reading a post on a New Zealand forum and
thought I would join up (sorry Barf i'm not trying to stalk you).

My interests are Military aviation (though I do like on occasion
to build AFVs/Ships)

My builds are various scales ranging from 1/24 - 1/154 scale

I am currently trying to finish off an RNZAF 488 Squadron
Brewster 330E Buffalo as flown in 1941 by F/O Noel Sharp,
Kallang Singapore. 
Couple of photos










And currently building a Short Sunderland Mk III,RAF 270 Squadron West Africa circa 1944,
as flown by a RNZAF 490 Squadron veteran









Look forward to posting more

Regards

Alan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

G'day Alan, welcome aboard mate....looks like you have your hands full with the Buffalo, looks good though.

Get athread started in the Modelling section so we see more progress!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2010)

G'day Alan, welcome to the forum glad to have you and your fine looking Buffalo on board


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome Alan. Glad to have with us. Buffalo model coming along nicely.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Alan, and welcome from England. The Buffalo looks good, and I'm interested in the Sunderland - looks to be 1/72nd scale from the photos?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Alan and welcome to the family.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Alan.


----------



## LDSModeller (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Gents, Thanks for the welcome.

Airframes- re the Sunderland, it's the Airfix one, I'm just adding to it to fix the
inaccurate items (as far as posibble) and add an interior

Regards

Alan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Alan, thought it might be that kit. Brings back memories from the '60's ! I quite fancy doing a Sunderland myself, although I prefe 1/48th scale, but even in 1/72nd it would need a fairly large base to display it 'on water'. Look forward to seeing some more pics - interior looks good so far.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the family, Alan! Glad you're here!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2010)

G'day Alan from the Great White North. Looks like you've got some nice projects on the go there and you should fit right into this place.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)

Looking forward to watching your Brewster Buffalo build.


Wheels


----------

